# Bering Torpedo Cigar Review - Flavorful, though uneven



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The bering torpedo carried a good, mild flavor with hints of spice. I enjoyed the flavor all the away through, it never becqme bitter. However, the...

Read the full review here: Bering Torpedo Cigar Review - Flavorful, though uneven


----------

